# 3D lernen



## maya2 (6. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin Mediengestalter und programmiere Webseiten. Gerne würde ich 3D Situationen nachkonstruieren, nur leider fehlt mir der Ansatz dazu, wie ich anfangen soll. Meine Frage ist, welches Programm für einen Anfänger am besten geeignet ist. Zur meiner Auswahl stehen 3D Max Studio, Maya und Cinema 4D zur Verfügung. Welche Tutorials sind zudem zu empfehlen?

Meine Ziele:

- 3D Modellieren
- Mit Effekten arbeiten (Licht, Gas etc.)
- Texturen verwenden

Ich habe Geduld und bin bereit mit kleinen Schritten zu lernen.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
maya2


----------



## smileyml (7. November 2011)

Verstehe ich das richtig, das dir drei durchaus teure Programme zur Verfügung stehen?!

Prinzipiell ist es egal, welches Programm du nutzt bzw. erlernen willst. Im Anfängerstatus oder für kleinere Aufgaben, ist sicher Blender als kostenlose Software ausreichend. Und Tutorials zu empfehlen ist angesichts der Masse auch schwierig. Da würden sich eventuell Video-Workshops empfehlen, die meist komplette Workarounds beschreiben - z.B. hier unsere LIVE-Workshop-Aufzeichnungen im Bereich Cinema 4D.
Geht es dann darum konkrete Aufgaben zu bewältigen, hilft oft eine interne Suche im jeweiligen Forum bei uns oder aber du erstellst ein neues Thema, falls du so keine Antwort findest.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. November 2011)

Hallo,
erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum!

Also dieses Thema ist schon oft diskutiert worden mit dem Ergebnis das man dies nicht so einfach beantworten kann.
3D Max Studio, Maya sind grundsätzlich schon etwas schwieriger als Cinema 4D. Aber ich habe damals das Thema 3D nicht aus der Sicht der Programme begonnen sondern habe mich allgemein in das Thema eingearbeitet. Heißt ich habe mir eher vom allgemeinen Standpunkt angesehen wie etwas funktioniert. Der Vorteil dabei war das ich dieses Wissen besser auf unterschiedliche Programme portieren konnte. Wo sich dann die Funktionen im Programm befinden steht ja im jeweiligen Handbuch .
Ich habe damals, ist jetzt so ca 11 Jahre her, mit 3DS angefangen und teilweise mit Cinema 4D gearbeitet wegen dem Mac.

Ich persönlich mag immer noch 3Ds am liebsten, danach kommt Blender und dann Cinema 4D. Mit Maya hab ich mal einen Tag lang gearbeitet, bin aber damit nicht so wirklich warm geworden.

Die Funktionalität ist relativ bei allen Programmen gleich, obwohl jedes so seine Stärken und Schwächen besitzt, aber das sollte ja klar sein .

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen mal hier im Forum zu dem Thema zu suchen da wirst du noch ein paar Aspekte zum Thema finden.

Viele Grüße


----------

